# Canon EOS 60D very grainy video, PLEASE HELP!!! (video inside)



## Allizzle

Hello, I have a Canon EOS 60D camera 2 months old and I'm using a EFS 17-85mm lens.
I am using this camera mainly to shoot video, but now that I've had it for a couple of months and I'm importing the footage into my macbook pro, all the videos are extremely grainy/noisey. I've uploaded a quick video shot in decent lighting straight from the SD card to show you what I mean. Here are the settings used to shoot this: 
25fps
1080i 
ISO 800






If you go full HD and full screen you can see how very grainy it is compared to other raw footage you can find from this camera, like this: 
Canon EOS 60D - Raw Footage 2 - Short Films on Vimeo

This is driving me nuts because I feel like I've tryed every combination of settings.
Thanks in advance, Allizzle:thumbdown:


----------



## KmH

ISO 800 is your main problem. The 60D has lackluster high ISO performance. At that high an ISO setting you have to *nail* the exposure to minimize image noise. Any under exposure will make image noise more readily visible. (digital cameras don't do 'grainy')

You don't mention what lens you used. A 'slow lens' could be what is driving the ISO so high.


----------



## Allizzle

Allizzle said:


> I'm using a EFS 17-85mm lens.


 
Is this considered a slow lens?   

My footage also looks horrible if I put it into slow-motion through finalcut/aftereffects,
even if I set the FPS to 60?


----------



## KmH

Allizzle said:


> Allizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a EFS 17-85mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this considered a slow lens?
Click to expand...

Yep. The pertinent numbers, the numbers that describe the 'speed' of the lens: are f/4-5.6.

My mistake, I missed the lens partial description in your OP.

Lens speed is a pretty basic photographic/videographic, exposure triad consideration.

The exposure triad is shutter speed, lens aperture, and ISO (image sensor sensitivity to light).

A faster lens (wider maximum aperture, like f/2.8, or f/1.4) allows using a faster shutter speed, which is why it's called a faster lens. But, if you don't change the shutter speed, a faster lens lets you *lower* the ISO, making the image sensor less sensitive to light.

That all goes to the concept of a 'stop' of exposure. If one of the 3 exposure settings is changed by a full stop, one of the other 2 settings can also be changed by a full stop without changing the exposure. When doing video, shutter speed kind of takes a back seat because at 25 fps shutter duration is short enough to stop motion in each still image the video is made of. So, you can use a faster lens to lower the ISO as I already mentioned.


----------



## Allizzle

KmH said:


> Allizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a EFS 17-85mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this considered a slow lens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. The pertinent numbers, the numbers that describe the 'speed' of the lens: are f/4-5.6.
> 
> My mistake, I missed the lens partial description in your OP.
> 
> Lens speed is a pretty basic photographic/videographic, exposure triad consideration.
> 
> The exposure triad is shutter speed, lens aperture, and ISO (image sensor sensitivity to light).
> 
> A faster lens (wider maximum aperture, like f/2.8, or f/1.4) allows using a faster shutter speed, which is why it's called a faster lens. But, if you don't change the shutter speed, a faster lens lets you *lower* the ISO, making the image sensor less sensitive to light.
> 
> That all goes to the concept of a 'stop' of exposure. If one of the 3 exposure settings is changed by a full stop, one of the other 2 settings can also be changed by a full stop without changing the exposure. When doing video, shutter speed kind of takes a back seat because at 25 fps shutter duration is short enough to stop motion in each still image the video is made of. So, you can use a faster lens to lower the ISO as I already mentioned.
Click to expand...

 
I linked another video in there where you can see raw footage shot with *"EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6"*

The difference there doesn't seem that much too me, but regardless I probably wont be getting a new lens any time soon.

My main problem here is that through the screen, a horribly shot video looks great, but once it's imported and seen in full resolution it sucks, which is very deceiving.


My best bet is to lower the ISO setting and therefore the shutterspeed and whitebalance?

*http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-15-85mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx
*


----------

